# France-Still as Motorhome Friendly ?



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think the consensus on here is that France is the motorhoming utopia,with the aires system,municipals,numerous campsites and parking spots France seems to be the mecca for motorhomers,which is why so many of us cross the channel every year.

Last week in Caen I had a slightly different experience,one of our favourite supermarkets is LeClerc,you can normally get just about anything from one of these.After locating it and pulling into the entrance I saw the height barriers at the last second and managed to turn off just in time.

There was also height barriers at the filling station so obviously the Caen branch of LeClerc do not want motorhomers as customers.To make matters worse as I drove slowly down the local roads,hopelessly lost,I was pipped at by a couple of impatient drivers.

Eventually I managed to negotiate the city centre and move on to the next site a few miles away.I have noticed more intolerance to motorhomes in the cities,in future I think I will stick to the more rural areas


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

To be honest I'm surprised you've only just noticed this ! I've been storming up to supermarket customer services for years now and demanding why they have to put height barriers up. You can guess the usual answer. When asked if they actually have trouble the usual answer is " No...but they have heard that there has been in XX".

To be fair, most have, hidden away, some small area for MHs but they don't tell staff or advertise it, in our experience anyway. We've had all sorts of experiences, including having to back off from the takeaway counter as we tried to get round via a McDonald's. 

G


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

I noticed a height barrier too late at a supermarket gas station in the south of France last year. I pulled up in front of it and could not reverse due to cars coming up behind me. I sat there for 5 minutes until a man came out and swung the barrier out of the way. The long line of inpatient french car drivers behind me helped somewhat I think. He said something in french to me but I just shrugged...I don't speak french !

Personally I think we should do that here in the UK with the height barrier car parks etc. We pay our road tax after all, we have the right to use the places. Have you ever tried to get a long que of traffic to reverse :lol: 

Antonia


----------



## garfield85 (Jun 10, 2012)

To access to a supermarket in France I think the best way is to follow the delivery access designed for big lorries... (livraisons)

About petrol stations, there is usually a way for lorries to a diesel pump, but nothing for petrol or LPG.


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Personally I think we should do that here in the UK with the height barrier car parks etc. We pay our road tax after all, we have the right to use the places. Have you ever tried to get a long que of traffic to reverse 
Yes the Spanish have to when we go to the wrong toll booth
Jim


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*change change change*

Dont get too paranoid. it not aimed at us motorhomers i think. its a sign of changing times . 
Another recent change has been the introduction of charges for aires in France and Germany..these have been the result of parking charges being introduced for cars to park on the street and the cash strapped councils have introduced charges for motorhomes also

All in all its still a "paradise" when compared to the grim reality of UK motorhoming when we are plagued by 
1 high fuel costs
2 a couple of overpriced rubbish clubs
3 free camping spoilt by "travellers"
4 clamping,ticket,rule mad councils
5 oh and floods in june

so its a no brainer really 
HELLO FRANCE


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*motohomes*

I rather suspect that driving slowly round a town/village would result in other drivers tooting to complain whether you are in France or any other country, they would feel (probably rightly) that the very slow motorhome, or car , or whatever, in front stopping them getting on with their journey is a b nuisance.

As for height barriers, we have just come home the the UK after three months in France and I did not notice any whenever I filled up at supermarkets. I did, however, notice that some supermarkets have very narrow lanes in the filling stations which sometimes made filling difficult and once impossible.

Small price to pay for the great motorhome freedom that France otherwise offers.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

We're in France at the moment, been here for five weeks and not noticed much change in prices or height barrier installation over the past three or four years visits.

Sure you will find height barriers on some parks near to the big cities but I guess that this is to keep the white van & twin axle caravan brigade out! Yes just like the UK travellers are a blot on the landscape in some areas of France.

Last weekend we saw hundreds (well over a hundred at least) white vans & caravans heading South towards Marseille mostly builders type some with sign writing ect. Goodness knows where they were going but at that rate they would soon fill the Med!

Rod


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Travelling folk*



rod_vw said:


> Last weekend we saw hundreds (well over a hundred at least) white vans & caravans heading South towards Marseille mostly builders type some with sign writing ect. Goodness knows where they were going but at that rate they would soon fill the Med!Rod


Ha Ha, we saw them last year in the centre of France, as you said at least 100 of them!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The only height barrier I have encountered was Leclerk at Dieppe. 
I was towing our Citroen and you can imagine the chinnanigans by the time we had unhooked, reversed both vehicles out and couples up again. 
Of course I kept an inane grin on my face the whole time. Lots of tooting but no one approached the madman.

Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Having just spent the weekend in Weymouth I will continue to spend my main holidays in France where you are on the whole made a lot more welcome than in Dorset.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Are there no height restriction notices place before the supermarket entrances. Does seem odd to me.

I would be oblivious to other motorists hooting at me. After all its nice to be at the front of a queue. I`ll be over next month.

Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Dave.
They cleverly put 'Deliveries' just before the height barrier and fuel station. So you are at the point of no return before you twig.

Ray.

p.s. but the new Leclerk at Cherbourg has dedicated motorhome overnight parking places beside their car park.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

rod_vw said:


> ..... but at that rate they would soon fill the Med!
> 
> Rod


That would be okay - if they just drive off the edge and straight into the sea


----------

